# PGWear and DeeDee



## DeeDee's Mom (Dec 17, 2011)

I bit the bullet and just ordered DeeDee some PGWear. Now we'll see if he will even let me put it on him when it comes! I tried making a bird diaper myself, but he fought me so badly I couldn't even get it on him. Lost a handful of feathers. Maybe I just moved to quickly, and need to "acclimate" him to just seeing it and being around it before trying to put it ON him. I mean, he FREAKED!

Hopefully it will work out okay, because I'd sure feel a whole lot better with him wearing diapers, since he's out of the cage sooooo much.

DeeDee's Mom


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

let him see it in his environment for a while and get him used to being touched with it. It works with horses and parrots, so maybe it'll work for him. 

Did she agree to making ringneck size? Last I talked to her, she hadn't scaled the pattern down that small or had a vet analyze it at that size/for that size bird.


----------



## DeeDee's Mom (Dec 17, 2011)

Liz, 

DeeDee is going to be a test subject, so to speak. Boni agreed to do me a suit because I have asthma, copd, and chronic bronchitis already...I really would like to avoid getting HP as well. I clean DeeDee's cage about 3x a week and mist her about 4x a week to keep the "bird dust" down, but I really can't have a bunch of poop landing in places I can't find or reach, and it really worries me. So, I really hope it works out for her. I need it to work, and it would be nice for Boni to know she can do dove sizes and have them work.

I doubt if I would have found her if it hadn't been for this board, so I'm really grateful.

DeeDee's Mom


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

DeeDee's Mom said:


> Liz,
> 
> DeeDee is going to be a test subject, so to speak. Boni agreed to do me a suit because I have asthma, copd, and chronic bronchitis already...I really would like to avoid getting HP as well. I clean DeeDee's cage about 3x a week and mist her about 4x a week to keep the "bird dust" down, but I really can't have a bunch of poop landing in places I can't find or reach, and it really worries me. So, I really hope it works out for her. I need it to work, and it would be nice for Boni to know she can do dove sizes and have them work.
> 
> ...



Let me know how it goes! 

Oh, and a honeywell hepa air filter 52500 can also help with the dust.


----------



## DeeDee's Mom (Dec 17, 2011)

Thanks, Liz. I will.

DeeDee's Mom


----------



## LuaMoon (Feb 22, 2012)

I know this is a really old thread, but I'm just dying to know if those pigeon diapers worked on Dee Dee! And if you have any pictures, I'd love to see them!


----------



## DeeDee's Mom (Dec 17, 2011)

Boni is still struggling with trying to get the design right for doves. She already makes pigeon diapers, and she stays pretty busy sewing those, so she works on the design for doves in her so-called "spare time" (since basically she's working 3 jobs, there's not much of that, unfortunately). She did say she thought she might have a workable design and she was going to send it to me to try out, so I'll let you know.

I currently have no pics of DeeDee in her diaper, but I'll try.


----------



## LuaMoon (Feb 22, 2012)

Definitely keep us all posted!


----------



## pipelineaudio (Dec 25, 2011)

Tweet has both the Sequined Indian Elephant suit and the tropical colors bathing suit. She sure doesn't seem to mind it, the tricky part is that she knows it means she's going somewhere fun so she gets a bit hyper, like a dog seeing a leash. Once she knows its going on, its hard to get her feet thru


----------



## birdofthegauntlet (Jul 10, 2012)

Cute. I will have to get one for my bird Schubert.


----------



## DeeDee's Mom (Dec 17, 2011)

Tweet looks adorable in his suit. DeeDee really is not impressed with his suit. He still throws a temper tantrum when I put it on--flops around on the floor until he sees I'm not taking it off, then he'll fly up and perch somewhere and glare at me. He flies fine in it, except that when he's trying to perch on something, he often overbalances and falls...catches himself, and perches elsewhere. I haven't been putting it on him lately because he's been molting, and his tail feathers are all messed up as it is and I don't want to aggravate the situation. Plus, it's harder for him to preen. I'm waiting for Boni's next try to see if it works better than the last one. We were looking to try to make the pouch lighter and having the harness fit better in front. We'll see what happens.


----------



## pipelineaudio (Dec 25, 2011)

Mine has a velcro attachment for holding the leash. If I put that attachment on, it used to throw tweet's balance off pretty bad, but now that she's gotten a lot bigger, it doesnt seem to bother her much


----------



## DeeDee's Mom (Dec 17, 2011)

Is Tweet a dove or a pigeon? With DeeDee being a dove, it makes him a lot smaller and lighter than a pigeon.


----------



## pipelineaudio (Dec 25, 2011)

she's a Pigeon. Her bathing suit pants were light, but even then the attachment for the harness weighed more than the whole suit


----------

